# CMVStatus



## SweetingWood (May 8, 2017)

He everyone i was hoping someone could explain the relevance of cmv tests. Both me and my wife have had to be tessed and we were told to look for a cmv negative donor but if only had positive matches that would also be ok. 

what would happen is we used a cmv pos donor?


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi SweetingWood, if you are/ your wife is (whoever is having treatment) CMV negative you should only use negative donors. If you are CMV positive it doesn't matter, you could use either. This is because there is a risk of the baby being infected if you don't have CMV yourselves yet.

*
From a spermbank website:*
But since CMV causes more birth defects and congenital disabilities than many other well-known diseases, including spina bifida, Down syndrome, and pediatric HIV infection, it is important to understand the risks and realities of CMV.

If a woman has never encountered CMV and has her first exposure during pregnancy, there is a 30 to 40% chance of her fetus being infected as well. The majority of children born who experience a CMV infection before birth are healthy and normal. However, 10 to 15% may have complications such as hearing loss, neurological abnormalities, or decreased motor skills. Infants who are infected with CMV after they are born rarely experience any long-term complications.


----------

